# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Huisarts komt niet meer voor koorts - Nivel

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Huisarts komt niet meer voor koorts*
*Nivel -** 4 uur geleden*
Huisartsen leggen steeds minder visites af. Al eerder rapporteerde het NIVEL in het kader van de tweede nationale studie dat tussen 1987 en 2001 het percentage visites flink afnam. Van alle contacten met de *...* 
Huisartsen minder vaak op huisbezoek Elsevier
Huisarts komt niet meer voor koorts Emmen.nu
*alle 8 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

